# Pre-ordering MW3



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Where's everyone getting theirs from? Thought a separate thread might help us all get the best price rather than searching through dozens of pages on the other thread and missing it. 

The best price on standard edition I've found is Zavvi: £42.85 for both Xbox and PS3

The best price on hardened edition I've found is ShopTo: £78.85 again on both consoles

Anyone found anything cheaper?

I'm really looking for the hardened edition. Just been told DLC will be released every month to start with and if that's £10 a time, it'll soon add up. Might as well get hardened and not worry about buying MS points.


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

I've got the hardened edition pre ordered off tesco direct £65 collect in store. Not bad considering it includes all future dlc.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

block said:


> I've got the hardened edition pre ordered off tesco direct £65 collect in store. Not bad considering it includes all future dlc.


£65? It's £75 on their website 

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.213-8204.aspx


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

block said:


> I've got the hardened edition pre ordered off tesco direct £65 collect in store. Not bad considering it includes all future dlc.


Just had a look, listed at £75 now 

I'd snap their hands off at £65!


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Put in code TDX-MNGK and it has to be tesco direct and not tesco entertainment. I went through Quidco too for 6% cashback.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

what exactly do you get extra in the hardened edition?


----------



## Hou (Sep 20, 2010)

Contains: CALL OF DUTY®: MW3 GAME DISC, FEATURING UNIQUE DISC ART 1-YEAR CALL OF DUTY®: ELITE MEMBERSHIP, INCLUDES FUTURE CALL OF DUTY®: MW3 DOWNLOADABLE GAME CONTENT (INCLUDING MAP PACKS) SPECIAL FOUNDER STATUS ON CALL OF DUTY ELITE, INCLUDES EXCLUSIVE IN-GAME EMBLEM, PLAYERCARD, WEAPON CAMOUFLAGE, CLAN XP BOOST, AND MORE EXCLUSIVE BENEFITS PREMIUM, COLLECTIBLE STEELBOOK™ CASE EXCLUSIVE SPECIAL OPS JUGGERNAUT XBOX LIVE® OUTFIT LIMITED EDITION, COLLECTIBLE FIELD JOURNAL CHRONICLING THE ENTIRE SAGA WITH 100+ PAGES OF AUTHENTIC MILITARY SKETCHES, DIAGRAMS AND WRITTEN ENTRIES

Sorry for the caps, copied directly from Tesco!


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

seems a pretty good deal considering the map packs are normally about a tenner.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I still can't decide whether to use shopto and hope it comes early or to get it much cheaper from the supermarkets.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Eddy TBH, i cant see it coming early. 

Is it worth £15 extra to get it earlier?


----------



## block (Jun 28, 2006)

Shopto have turned a bit greedy now too. I've used blockbuster more lately as there about the cheapest unless the supermarkets do a deal.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

The supermarkets will do a price war, the profit margins in video games is huge so they won't be missing out on getting everyone through the doors.


----------

